

New Web attack exploits unpatched IE flaw - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/09/New_Web_attack_exploits_unpatched_IE_flaw_1.html

======
windsurfer
It's saying that a security hole was fixed in IE, and those that have not
applied the patch are being attacked. That's hardly news.

On top of that, it's practically common knowledge that IE has a lot of
security holes. That makes this story even less news-worthy.

------
TweedHeads
Nobody here uses IE anymore, move along

